# Fletching large diameter arrows



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I use my Bitz with the right helical clamp, and the TM nock receiver. Very good results.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

I use a Grayling jig. It fits arrow shaft diameters up to and including 2513.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

The bohning jig that's a copy of the blitz. 30$ and works perfectly.


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

I like my Grayling jig with a bitz right helical clamp. Fletches anything from 14's (Injexion/VAP) to 27's. Grayling jig is a nearly 100% copy of the Bitz, but plastic and $30 vs. $80.

To buy new, regular Bitz w/ right helical clamp. The Grayling clamp is not as good as the Bitz clamp.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Two setups that have been good on 2613's & 2712's and any other size:

- Grayling Jig with the star shaped arrow holder & a bitzenberg clamp
- Bitzenberg jig with the Zenith upgrade

If you go with Grayling be sure to get this arrow holder: 
http://www.graylingoutdoorproducts....ducts_id=187&zenid=985oa3nns3kgk2vbogu4eaiuk4

However, I just got a new jig that may be better than both. The company is Decut. They are from China, but the jig is aluminum and steel and the workmanship & finish are much, much better that Bitzenberg and Jo Jan. I'll be testing it this weekend. I do know that it will work with 2712's and ACC's. The best part is that even with shipping from England and the pound to $ conversion, it's about half the cost of a Bitzenberger. 
Allen


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

aread said:


> Two setups that have been good on 2613's & 2712's and any other size:
> 
> - Grayling Jig with the star shaped arrow holder & a bitzenberg clamp
> *- Bitzenberg jig with the Zenith upgrade*
> ...


I've been using the Bitzenberger with Zenith upgrade. I also do small and mid-size diameter arrows and the Zenith makes this easier and more accurate.


----------



## Marksman35 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have always been puzzled by everyone using a single fletch at a time jigs. Is there a reason why people use them rather than a jig like the Arizona EZ fletch that does three at a time?


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

> I have always been puzzled by everyone using a single fletch at a time jigs. Is there a reason why people use them rather than a jig like the Arizona EZ fletch that does three at a time?


No variation arrow to arrow


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

There isn't anything wrong with the way a Jo-Jan jig fletches large diameter arrows.

I've used mine to fletch from my wife's little micro Carbon Impact arrows to LineJammer 27's. 

It does a fine job.

Any jig will only fletch as well as the person operating it. 'Nuff said.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Marksman35 said:


> I have always been puzzled by everyone using a single fletch at a time jigs. Is there a reason why people use them rather than a jig like the Arizona EZ fletch that does three at a time?


If I recall correctly, each EZ Fletch will do one angle of off-set or helical. You can't adjust for greater or lesser off-set. It will also only do either left or right off-set or helical but not both.

The one-at-a-time jigs can be set to different angles and clamps are available for right helical, left helical or straight. 

The EZ Fletch does a good job for what it is. Probably faster too. But the one-at-a-time jigs give you the ability to experiment and find the best possible fletching for your setup.

Allen


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

aread said:


> If I recall correctly, each EZ Fletch will do one angle of off-set or helical. You can't adjust for greater or lesser off-set. It will also only do either left or right off-set or helical but not both.
> 
> The one-at-a-time jigs can be set to different angles and clamps are available for right helical, left helical or straight.
> 
> ...


X2, + I can do everything from micro dia field arrows to 27s with the same jig. Change nock recievers and do my stickbow arrows too. Everything from micro blazers to 5" feathers. Can do 3 fletch, 4 fletch, or even 6 fletch if I wanted to.


----------



## Marksman35 (Jul 25, 2012)

That makes sense. I guess I should have thought more, typed less. LOL


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have used my Jo-Jan Jig on all my arrows since I got it off here from another great member and have had great success with it on all size arrows. I can get one heck of a right helical on my 27 series arrows from that jig with the off set and right helical clamp.


----------



## jtc900502 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry to raise this thread from the grave, but. I have a Grayling jig but the arrow holder is not able to fit my GT Triple X arrows. i believe those are the largest legal arrows for NFAA eg Vegas Shoot. Don't get me wrong, I love the Grayling jig, maybe I just need to buy a bigger arrow holder? Anyone here know if my jig will still work?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Do you have the standard hook shaped arrow holder or the one I linked above?

I don't have any problem with my Grayling & 2712's. Are the GT XXX' bigger than these?

Allen


----------



## jtc900502 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have the hooked shaped arrow holder. But I found a solution with a bit of treatment from my trusty dremel tool. Lol... I expanded the widht of the hook but left the V shape as is. Whew... all is good now.


----------

